# Can Suit Jacket Length Be Altered???



## Wes IV (May 10, 2011)

I have been given several MTM suits from my father. Because he is taller than I am the length of the jackets are too long for me. The bottoms of the jackets are two inches or more below the tips of my thumbs with my arms to my side. Can a skilled tailor alter the length of these jackets so as to achieve the desired fit?

Also, a couple of them have more padding in the shoulders than I desire. Can this be changed by a skilled tailor as well?


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Length can be shortened an inch or so. If the jacket needs that much cut off the bottom, the pockets and button stance will be too low as well. Can't do anything about that...


----------



## mlongano (Feb 3, 2010)

You can take the jacket to a tailor and have the entire garment re-cut...a fairly expensive proposition.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

dks202 said:


> Length can be shortened an inch or so. If the jacket needs that much cut off the bottom, the pockets and button stance will be too low as well. Can't do anything about that...


Sorry, but pretty much the case. Re-cutting the entire jacket would not only be costly (If you could find a tailor with a high enough skill level to attempt it.) but might very well still yield an undesireable result.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

dks202 said:


> Length can be shortened an inch or so. If the jacket needs that much cut off the bottom, the pockets and button stance will be too low as well. Can't do anything about that...


I shortened a jacket an inch, and I can see the difference in button stance and pockets. Others may not, but I do. An inch should be the max you shorten.

You state the jackets are two inches below your thumbs. I'm 5'11", and personally prefer my jackets 1-1.5 inches below my thumbs, and certain sportcoats at two inches (just above my fingertips). For the most part, as long as the jackets aren't longer than your fingers, you're ok. How tall are you?


----------

